# Troy, Ohio Classic Bike Ride And Gathering - August 13!



## partsguy (Jul 19, 2016)

Take a ride through scenic Great Miami Trail from Tipp City to the historic WACO bi-plane museum in Troy, Ohio. The bike trail leads right to the museum's parking lot!

This is the FIRST OF TWO rides I'll host to this wonderful place.

When? August 13, 2016 at 2:00 PM.

WHERE TO MEET? Tipp City Park, 35 Parkwood Drive, Tipp City, OH.

This first ride coincides with the annual IH Scout and classic truck show. The museum will be giving bi-plane rides also.

Link to the event info:

http://www.wacoairmuseum.org/boy-scouts--girl-scouts.html


----------



## partsguy (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## partsguy (Aug 5, 2016)

Is anyone coming next weekend? I'd like to know in advance please. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm thinking of moving the time back on this, since there appears to be little interest and there is a cruise-in that morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Im interested but WAY too far away....
My dad's side of the family is in Ohio; someday we'll make the trip back....


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Im interested but WAY too far away....
> My dad's side of the family is in Ohio; someday we'll make the trip back....




Yeah, I'm thinking of pushing this back to about 2:00. Since this is an Aviation-themed ride, I'll take either my Silver Jet, with the Space-Age look, or my Monark Spartan, with a rocketship painted on the carrier rack.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 11, 2016)

Reminder! the ride is still on but has been pushed back to 2:00 PM!

Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2016)

The weather is not being cooperative, I'm not sure if this will happen. Stay tuned for updates

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2016)

Wind is bad. Storms are pending. Ride cancelled. Sorry guys, maybe next month!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2016)

Nasty storm is about 30 min away, according to AccuWeather.com


----------

